# SSH Library Error: Cannot Find "libkrb.so.10"



## BinaryMage (Jan 22, 2012)

Accidentally deleted the libkrb.so.5 and libkrb.so.10 files while trying to install Apache.
Now, when I run `# /etc/rc.d/sshd start` I get 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libkrb5.so.10" not found, required by "sshd"
```

Running an essentially fresh install of 8.2-RELEASE. Looked on this thread, re-installed /usr/ports/security/krb5 via updated ports tree to no success. `# ls /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.*` returns nothing. `# ls /usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so.*` returns 
	
	



```
/usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so.3
```

I'm afraid I'm stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2012)

`# pkg_info -W /usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so.3`
will show what package installed that file.  But my 8.2-stable system doesn't have it, nor do I have libkrb.so.10.  Instead:

```
% pkg_info -W /usr/local/lib/compat/libkrb5.so.9
/usr/local/lib/compat/libkrb5.so.9 was installed by package compat7x-i386-7.3.703000.201008_1
```


----------



## BinaryMage (Jan 22, 2012)

`# pkg_info -W /usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so.3`
returns

```
/usr/local/lib/compat/libkrb5.so.3 was installed by package krb5-1.9.2_1
```

I just want to get SSH working. Maybe I could set SSH so it would use a different file?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2012)

/usr/lib/libkrb5.so.10 is a system file, not from ports at all (which is why I missed it earlier).  Do you have source installed?  If so, then it may be possible to rebuild just that library:
`# cd /usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libkrb5 ; make ; make install`

It's not clear how that file would have been deleted in the first place.  Ports should not be messing with it, certainly.  And security/krb5 should not be needed.


----------



## BinaryMage (Jan 22, 2012)

`# cd /usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libkrb5 ; make ; make install`
did the trick. Thank you very much!


----------

